# A little help please



## velan_wolf (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok here is my problem I've burned though all of the stuff I think I would like from the recommended reading section and now I'm hungry for more. But here in lies the rub I know of know good way to search out exceptional furry writing other by brute forcing my way tons of unfulfilling reading. So I was wondering if you guys would help me out.

I'm looking for more stories along these lines:
* Must be R rated or less, *no porn please*.
Could include the following 
* romance
* adventure
* slice of life
* comedy to some extent but not looking for purely humor 

On a side note I really enjoy stories dealing with the concept of humen/s misplaced into a world of fur/s and vice versa.

If you have any stories that you a willing to recommend that fall into the criteria mentioned above I would greatly appreciated a link to them.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Scarborough (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, I ended up linking you to the recommended reading post and then read your post saying that you had already read the recommended reading post. Making me an idiot.

Sorry about that.


----------



## panzergulo (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, as most of recommended readings are given by Duroc, I recommend you check his gallery. I've read through his stuff and he has no porn, some adventure, some romance, some slice of life... and he's a really good writer, definitely worth checking out. And the only one cool enough to recommend others time after time without being recommended himself at all.

Also, if you found something really nice through recommended readings, the whole galleries of those writers you liked. I think most of the recommendations have been single works... in my experience, good writers have more than one good story in their galleries.

You might want to check Poetigress' Thursday Prompt archives here and here. I've read most of Thursday Prompt responses and most of them aren't porn. They are rather short most usually, so you don't need to spend a lot of time to read a single work. Through reading single works, you might find a writer you like and you can head to their gallery, for longer and more finished works.

Also, if these didn't help, take a look here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1703160 You might find it interesting.

Hopefully you find what you want. There's plenty of good writing to go around, if you just keep looking. I've found many great writers through Poetigress' Thursday Prompts, for example. Keep it up.


----------



## duroc (Oct 22, 2009)

I can't really think of any stories that involve humans lost in worlds of anthropomorphic beings or vice versa.  Is that the only kind of stories you're looking for?  Or are stories with just humans and anthros/morphs interacting something that might interest you?  What about transformation stories?  Those usually create a human, anthropomorphic mix.  What sort of stories in the recommended reading thread sparked your interest?  With a few more details in what you're looking for, I might be able to throw out some suggestions of a few stories from some good writers. I'm cool like that.   

And thanks panzer.


----------



## Poetigress (Oct 22, 2009)

You might be interested in the latest anthology Will Sanborn is about to release, _Different Worlds, Different Skins._ It's a collection of short stories from various authors, all dealing with some aspect of human/furry interaction. I know he had some copies at FurFright, and he should have it on Amazon for everyone to order in the next few weeks or so. You can keep an eye on his FA page to see when it's available:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/was1


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 24, 2009)

velan_wolf said:


> I'm looking for more stories along these lines:
> * Must be R rated or less, *no porn please*.
> Could include the following
> * romance
> ...


 
What kind of furry ARE you?  No porn?

I mean... Uhh... Click on my signature and give that stuff a shot.


----------



## Atrak (Oct 24, 2009)

velan_wolf said:


> Ok here is my problem I've burned though all of the stuff I think I would like from the recommended reading section and now I'm hungry for more. But here in lies the rub I know of know good way to search out exceptional furry writing other by brute forcing my way tons of unfulfilling reading. So I was wondering if you guys would help me out.
> 
> I'm looking for more stories along these lines:
> * Must be R rated or less, *no porn please*.
> ...




Umm...wow. Actually, that pretty much describes my series  . Seriously, it's about a human that finds a device that transports him to another dimension, where humans don't exist, only furries. Mmm...there is a sex scene, but it's more romantic than pornographic. I'm a romantic person, and was trying to put that into writing at the time.

It's probably not that good, because it was the longest thing I've ever written when I wrote it (last summer, a few months ago), and it's only about 7.25k words long. I've written the next episodes, and they get longer. The next one is almost twice as long, and the third and fourth are over three times as long as the first adventure, but still only about 30k words.

Sorry, not trying to advertise or anything, just free-writing my response  . Anyway, in the first episode, there is adventure, but not much action of the violent kind. He has one fistfight with three furry guys. The next ones expand on this idea of dimensional travel and...well, I'll let you read, if you want  . I've completed four adventures in this series, and am 14.4k words into the fifth one.

I have only uploaded the first adventure on here so far, which can be found here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2810064/

Again, sorry, not trying to advertise, but your description fit it so well, I felt compelled to mention it. If you're looking for Novel books, don't bother  . I've never taken a writing class, and have only started seriously writing, so I'm not THAT good  .

If you read it, I hope you enjoy it. Just know that just reading the first adventure won't tell you much, you have to read the next ones to really get to seeing the depth of the plot  . Let me know if you want me to upload the next adventures.


Oh, and wb AshleyAshes. I've been seeing BANNED across your name since I joined  .


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 24, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> Oh, and wb AshleyAshes. I've been seeing BANNED across your name since I joined  .


 
Nice to see that my posts make an impact even when I'm gone for a month. ^^;


----------



## Atrak (Oct 24, 2009)

Aye, they were very opinionated  .


----------



## velan_wolf (Oct 24, 2009)

*I would like to say sorry to every one for taking so long to get back to you all, but you know how it is when real life calls. I really appreciate all of the feedback every one has offered and I am quite sure that I will find something enjoyable out of all this.*




_panzergulo_

_Well, as most of recommended readings are given by Duroc, I recommend you check his gallery. I've read through his stuff and he has no porn, some adventure, some romance, some slice of life... and he's a really good writer, definitely worth checking out. And the only one cool enough to recommend others time after time without being recommended himself at all.

_
*OK, Iâ€™ll give Duroc a look,*
_
Also, if you found something really nice through recommended readings, the whole galleries of those writers you liked. I think most of the recommendations have been single works... in my experience, good writers have more than one good story in their galleries._

*Already ahead of you here **J *_

You might want to check Poetigress' Thursday Prompt archives here and here. I've read most of Thursday Prompt responses and most of them aren't porn. They are rather short most usually, so you don't need to spend a lot of time to read a single work. Through reading single works, you might find a writer you like and you can head to their gallery, for longer and more finished works._

*Thatâ€™s not a half bad idea, although I must say I do tend to like longer stories as I hate to read a really good short story only to have it end. **L*_

Also, if these didn't help, take a look here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1703160 You might find it interesting.

_
*Will have a look as well.*
_
Hopefully you find what you want. There's plenty of good writing to go around, if you just keep looking. I've found many great writers through Poetigress' Thursday Prompts, for example. Keep it up._

*Thanks for you help.*



_Poetigress_

_I can't really think of any stories that involve humans lost in worlds of anthropomorphic beings or vice versa. Is that the only kind of stories you're looking for? Or are stories with just humans and anthros/morphs interacting something that might interest you? What about transformation stories? Those usually create a human, anthropomorphic mix. What sort of stories in the recommended reading thread sparked your interest? With a few more details in what you're looking for, I might be able to throw out some suggestions of a few stories from some good writers. I'm cool like that._

*No it is not the only type of stories that I like as far as furry goes it just happens to be one of my favorites. But as far as stories about just humans and anthros/morphs interacting those are good as well. **J*

*BTW I just wanted to say that I loved your take on The Jungle Book. I also liked your **Ark** story as well. Looking forward to reading many more of your works.*



_AshleyAshes_

_What kind of furry ARE you? No porn?_

*LOL one who has been around too long*

_I mean... Uhh... Click on my signature and give that stuff a shot._

*Iâ€™ll give it a look **J *



_atrakaj_

_Umm...wow. Actually, that pretty much describes my series  . Seriously, it's about a human that finds a device that transports him to another dimension, where humans don't exist, only furries. Mmm...there is a sex scene, but it's more romantic than pornographic. I'm a romantic person, and was trying to put that into writing at the time._


*(Perks) Youâ€™ve got my attention*

_It's probably not that good, because it was the longest thing I've ever written when I wrote it (last summer, a few months ago), and it's only about 7.25k words long. I've written the next episodes, and they get longer. The next one is almost twice as long, and the third and fourth are over three times as long as the first adventure, but still only about 30k words._

*As I said above length is definitely a plus*_

Sorry, not trying to advertise or anything, just free-writing my response  . Anyway, in the first episode, there is adventure, but not much action of the violent kind. He has one fistfight with three furry guys. The next ones expand on this idea of dimensional travel and...well, I'll let you read, if you want  . I've completed four adventures in this series, and am 14.4k words into the fifth one.

_
*Nothing wrong with a little self promotion*
_
I have only uploaded the first adventure on here so far, which can be found here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2810064/

Again, sorry, not trying to advertise, but your description fit it so well, I felt compelled to mention it. If you're looking for Novel books, don't bother  . I've never taken a writing class, and have only started seriously writing, so I'm not THAT good  .

If you read it, I hope you enjoy it. Just know that just reading the first adventure won't tell you much, you have to read the next ones to really get to seeing the depth of the plot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Let me know if you want me to upload the next adventures.

_
*I would love for you to upload them all as I hate to be left hanging*_

Oh, and wb AshleyAshes. I've been seeing BANNED across your name since I joined  ._

*Thanks for the story as well.*


----------



## duroc (Oct 24, 2009)

Longer stories are a bit harder to find, but I'll try throwing out a few suggestions.  I'll move them over to recommended reading later.  Most of the stories will be from galleries of writers I've already suggested before.  *cough*  *cough*  _This is would be the time for other people to start suggesting work from other people._

*"Moon, June, Raccoon" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1286737/
*
"Transformation" by Poetigress*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/639366/
There is also a audio story version of this story.  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2875998

*"A Vicious Cycle" by Xipoid*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2783426/
No humans, but Xipoid writes some very good stories.

*"Introduction" by Wirewolf*
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1152923/
The first in his Tux series.  It's not finished, but still very good.

I'll see what else I can come up with.  I'm a bit behind on reading myself.


----------



## panzergulo (Oct 24, 2009)

duroc said:


> _This is would be the time for other people to start suggesting work from other people._



I laughed.

Not going to happen, Duroc. People are self-centered opportunists. I know. I am people. Besides, I recommended your gallery already.


Okay, bad jokes aside... There has been (a) new post(s) in Recommended Reading thread since the start of this thread. So that you know, OP. Ah well, you probably know already. Also, have you checked the recommended writers thread? You might be able to figure out what kind of prose each writer is writing by the flavor texts. Some of the people there are worth checking out.


----------



## Atrak (Oct 24, 2009)

> *I would love for you to upload them all as I hate to be left hanging*


Will do as soon as probable. Sorry about the apostrophes, and the next ones will probably be the same. I can post them in Word format, if you don't mind downloading. This would eliminate the problem.


----------



## velan_wolf (Oct 25, 2009)

atrakaj said:


> _Will do as soon as probable. Sorry about the apostrophes, and the next ones will probably be the same. I can post them in Word format, if you don't mind downloading. This would eliminate the problem._




*Thanks*,* and word will be fine. I don't mind downloading them.*


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 25, 2009)

Lemme know what you think of my stuff, even if you get bored of it.  Curious what someone with some taste thinks of my stuff.

I've had people tell me that I'm the greatest furry writer ever, which I think means I'm half decent at best and that they have just read a looooooooooooooooooot of crap before reading my stuff. o__o;


----------

